# Your favorite Grieg - Peer Gynt performance/recording



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Suggest your favorite...

I Googled "best Grieg - Peer Gynt" and came up with:










Grieg - Peer Gynt, ect. - Beecham

...and ...










...and HVK/BPO also seems very good from samples I heard:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Grieg* - The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Lucia Popp, Ambrosian Singers*, Neville Marriner* ‎- Peer Gynt Incidental Music


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The best is by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi on DG

It is a 2CD set the original uncut version with some bits you wont have heard on ordinary recordings, A d/l was avail here and may still be.

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4273252


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Raymond Leppard/ECO*

I just found this forgotten-about-CD in my collection:

The Best Of Grieg (Philips, 1993)









The 1993 dual-CD set contains the 1975 recording of PG, by Raymond Leppard--English Chamber Orch. A very nice analog recording, with good digital mastering. This may be the best performance of the ones I've heard thus far.

Here's the cover for orig. 1976 Lp:


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

I only own Ruud's version, so I have nothing to really compare it to, but I find it very well down. Only minor quibbles. ClassicsToday had a favorable review, too. I chiefly listen to only the Peer Gynt Suite disc instead of this full disc.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I generally go for the suites, too. Whichever you like, Marriner and the ASMF do a great job.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

From what I have heard of the suites they only contain the most popular bits, more of an eclectic compilation.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Sir John Barbirolli, ca. 1970, Halle Orchestra.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> The best is by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi on DG
> 
> It is a 2CD set the original uncut version with some bits you wont have heard on ordinary recordings, A d/l was avail here and may still be.
> 
> https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4273252


I have to put in a plug for this one too. It is nice to hear a complete version. Incidentally, it is available as part of a large box set of Grieg's orchestral music. The version in this set is more complete than the one at the above link (which leaves out a few tracks).

https://www.amazon.com/Grieg-Complete-Music-Orchestra-Edvard/dp/B00005KK4O

Also, for something a little different, there exist recordings on early Victor records (c. 1905) of Anitra's Dance and In the Hall of the Mountain King, performed by Arthur Pryor's band. Pryor was at one time a member of Sousa's band. It is fun to hear these pieces performed by a wind band in ancient recordings. Unfortunately, a quick search didn't turn these up on the web, but they could be out there somewhere.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Weird Heather said:


> I have to put in a plug for this one too. It is nice to hear a complete version. Incidentally, it is available as part of a large box set of Grieg's orchestral music. The version in this set is more complete than the one at the above link (which leaves out a few tracks)


.

Yes it was not the link that I intended my mistake thanks for picking it up, I have the 2CD boxed version which has some very moving tracks, it just has to be the preferred version.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I’m not fond of declaring anything as being the best but I will comment on my favourite version.

My favourite by far is Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra’s recording on EMI - pictured in the original post.

There are a number of fantastic interpretations but Beecham’s just feels so organic and in the spirit of the work. Combined with superb recording and sound quality, it is a performance & recording which stands the test of time remarkably well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Both complete. Both excellent:

Neemi Järvi.

Per Dreier.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're talking the "Complete Version" with all the dialogue then my pick would be Ruud/Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra on BIS because you get first class playing and sound quality.

If you just want the Suites...well you can pretty much pick an orchestra or conductor you like and you'll probably get a good recording. There's really no shortage of excellent recordings of the Suites and I would agree favorably with most that have been posted here.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I've never experienced a better interpreted and recorded version of the Peer Gynt *Suites* than Fjeldstad's with the London Symphony.


----------

